# RIP Radu Lupu



## advokat (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

Would have been nice to have some added details, but RIP.


----------



## chu42 (Aug 14, 2018)

RIP Radu Lupu. An enigmatic and visionary pianist


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

One of my first piano CD's around 1986 was by Radu Lupu:









Rest in peace.


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

chu42 said:


> RIP Radu Lupu. An enigmatic and visionary pianist


By curiosity, what was visionary about him ?
I can see how Liszt was visionary for example, but I’d be curious to know what was visionary about Radu Lupu. Not being sarcastic.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

RIP Radu Lupu - what a day Lupu and Birtwistle both lost to music - so sad.

Edit - Late in the evening (UK) Nicholas Angelichs passing has also been reported, I repeat - what a day.


----------



## marlow (11 mo ago)

Very fine pianist. Pity he left so few recorded examples of his art. He retired from performing 3 years ago.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

chu42 said:


> RIP Radu Lupu. An enigmatic and visionary pianist


In what way visionary?


----------



## Monica (10 mo ago)

RIP to one of my favorite pianists ever.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Another sad loss RIP

(perhaps here and now we shouldn't quibble about 'visionary' etc)


----------



## Machiavel (Apr 12, 2010)

Died in Lausanne , 76 years old, had healths problems.

I would like to add that Nicolas Angelich just died today at 51 years old. Rest In Peace to both of them…


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

This is Lupu playing Schubert in the 1969 Leeds competition. It is clearly beautiful tone, I think it is more than that. It could well be his best recording.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

advokat said:


> View attachment 167111


When I heard Radu Lupu perform the Schumann Concerto I was astonished by the expressive freshness he brought to this much-played work. To me it was "interpretation" at its finest.


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

HenryPenfold said:


> Another sad loss RIP
> 
> (perhaps here and now we shouldn't quibble about 'visionary' etc)


It’s not quibbling, it’s interest.


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

Machiavel said:


> Died in Lausanne , 76 years old, had healths problems.
> 
> I would like to add that Nicolas Angelich just died today at 51 years old. Rest In Peace to both of them…


Oh no !!!!! To me it‘s actually worse. First because I incredibly loved his interpetation of the Etudes-Tableaux, secondly because it’s really tragic, not old. RIP !


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

A wonderful artist. Thanks for the music maestro.
Rest in Peace


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Currently playing:

*Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 16*
_Radu Lupu (piano)
London Symphony Orchestra
André Previn_
Recorded: 1973-05-29 (Schumann) / 1973-01-30 (Grieg)
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London

In memory of Radu Lupu. Thanks for the music.


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

RIP to the finest and most soulful interpreter of Brahms solo piano music. His recordings are the definitive references for my own playing and listening, and I am always left in awe of his intonation and musicianship.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

I`m devastated by these news. I just learned in this very thread that Lupu, Sir Harrison and Angelich died in close proximity. All very devastating for different reasons. Lupu was my favourite contemporary pianist. I always thought his enigmatic nature was very meaningful to his artistry. His Schubert and Brahms in particular have always been very close to my heart. I noticed that I selected him alongside Wilhelm Kempff (to whom I also feel a similar affinity) in Shaughnessy`s "The Great Pianists" thread the very same day he passed away. Of course his demise was not announced then and I was blissfully ignorant of it. I don`t suggest anything supernatural but I found this coincidence rather touching.

I knew he was retired from the concert halls but I was secretly hoping for some new studio recordings perhaps including stuff like Brahms` op. 76 _Klavierstücke_ and op. 10 _Ballades_ which he never played. I`m sure most of us will seek his restricted or rare live recordings for many years to come.

R.I.P.


----------



## sAmUiLc (9 mo ago)

Lupu was one of my all time favorite pianists. 76 is a bit too early. A gloomy news!


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

Listening to his Grieg piano concerto. Absolutely amazing. A shame he didn’t record more but everything he did he did with passion and great care. I will miss him


----------



## Marc (Jun 15, 2007)

R.I.P. to one of my favourite Schubert pianists.


----------



## HerbertNorman (Jan 9, 2020)

Such bad news , RIP... I value the recordings he has left us.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

In his younger days he made a number of records that are exceptional - notably Schubert but others as well - and which make him for me one of the greats. I am less well acquainted with his later work. Sad to see him go.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

pjang23 said:


> RIP to the finest and most soulful interpreter of Brahms solo piano music. His recordings are the definitive references for my own playing and listening, and I am always left in awe of his intonation and musicianship.


He's my favorite overall for Opp. 116-119 (which is among my all time favorite music, not just by Brahms or for solo piano), and like you say serves as a reference for my own playing and listening. Though I highly value others' takes on the repertoire (Perahia, Katchen, Gilels, Richter, Gould), Lupu's humble, down-to-earth interpretations will always be my go-to. Very sad to hear of his passing.


----------



## advokat (Aug 16, 2020)

pjang23 said:


> RIP to the finest and most soulful interpreter of Brahms solo piano music. His recordings are the definitive references for my own playing and listening, and I am always left in awe of his intonation and musicianship.


I adore his Brahms


----------



## Acadarchist (May 22, 2020)

Art Rock said:


> One of my first piano CD's around 1986 was by Radu Lupu:
> 
> View attachment 167116
> 
> Rest in peace.


Lupu playing Schubert. _sigh_ Rest Easy Maestro Lupu.


----------



## Acadarchist (May 22, 2020)

HerbertNorman said:


> Such bad news , RIP... I value the recordings he has left us.


We are fortunate to have them.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

In the '70s, an impresario known to me was booking next season, and happened to ask Georg Solti, who had just finished a tour concert with the CSO. Solti was always hesitant to comment about musicians, but at the mention of Radu Lupu, he beamed and said "simply first class."


----------



## marlow (11 mo ago)

An absolutely first-class musician but not the easiest man to work with or record apparently as he was so meticulous about everything


----------



## 2SR (9 mo ago)

Art Rock said:


> One of my first piano CD's around 1986 was by Radu Lupu:
> 
> View attachment 167116
> 
> Rest in peace.



I own this! So sad to see someone so talented go.


----------



## marlow (11 mo ago)




----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

marlow said:


>


What a coincidence, I was just listening to that. I am in the mood today my favourite recording of this piece. Learned the piece by brendel and just listened to haskil and serkin but this live one is amazing as well


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Radu Lupu was a true tone poet. Virtually every recording he made, (too few, he was his own harshest critic) can be highly recommended as a benchmark recording of that particular piece. Rest in peace.


----------



## AaronSF (Sep 5, 2021)

I heard Lupu perform Beethoven's "Emperor" Concerto in Carnegie Hall in the early 70s. I was in graduate school at the time so had no money, but back then Carnegie Hall would sell same-day seats for cheap. Of course they were never great seats. In this case I was in the first row, center. I remember being dazzled by Lupu...but also, because I was so close to the stage, I could see he was sweating profusely!

I really like his Brahms solo piano recordings. He will be sorely missed.


----------

